

Meet Cheetah, Boston Dynamics' Fast Running Robot  - geuis
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/03/05/meet-cheetah-boston-dynamics-terrifyingly-fast-running-robot-video/

======
mattiask
I'm for one is limbering up to outrun our new robotic sprinter overlords

